# 5303 rockshaft position control lever stuck



## ronniek (Jul 14, 2021)

I just bought a JD 5303 and the rockshaft position control lever seems to be stuck. The draft control lever works as it should. I can hit the linkage where the lever connects with a hammer and move it, but the lever is stuck no matter what position it is in. Is there a way to adjust?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to TF
My knowledge of later model JD tractors is limited. I'll guess shaft(item 32) is binding(rusty)inside tube(item 17). Have you sprayed any good penetrating oil(PBblaster/Kroil not WD-40) on shaft?


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/74433/referrer/navigation/pgId/552370941


----------



## ronniek (Jul 14, 2021)

Thank you! 
I have not tried that yet, but I will give it a shot. I was also wondering about adjusting the lever friction. I was looking at the operator manual yesterday and came across the directions on how to adjust it. Could that possibly be the issue?

Thank you for the response!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Yes friction washer could be too snug. Try loosening them.


----------

